# Have you had trouble importing wood from the USA?



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I recently ordered from a well known American wood supplier. They emailed me saying that I should check with customs to see if I needed any additional documentation to accompany my order, specifically, a phyto sanitary certificate, because they have been having wood sent back at the border. So I checked with CFIA (food inspection) and they said yes I need that certificate. So that was going to add $85 on a $110 order, so the supplier gave me the option of cancelling which I did. Anybody else had trouble with this?


----------



## HadesRoastedMap (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm surprised there was a cost associated with it. Who is charging the $85, the wood supplier or customs?
The form, as far as I know, should be free and its up to the wood supplier to fill it in. They must be charging you the time to fill it in! I shipped wood to LMII late last year and filled in all the proper paperwork on the shipping form and I didn't charge them anything. What kind of wood? Some are not allowed period!

Hades Roasted Maple


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

HadesRoastedMap said:


> I'm surprised there was a cost associated with it. Who is charging the $85, the wood supplier or customs?
> The form, as far as I know, should be free and its up to the wood supplier to fill it in. They must be charging you the time to fill it in! I shipped wood to LMII late last year and filled in all the proper paperwork on the shipping form and I didn't charge them anything. What kind of wood? Some are not allowed period!
> 
> Hades Roasted Maple


The wood supplier said they had to submit paperwork, and then an inspector would have to come out and inspect the wood, for bugs, bark, etc. The wood species were tropical but allowed according to CFIA.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been bringing back wood from the US for years in my vehicle. Nobody at the border has ever asked me if I had wood.....


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I was going to bring in a load of framing lumber from Washington state once. Their lumber (2x4, 2x6, etc) is all beautiful, clear, Douglas Fir, and a good price. Inquired, found out how many hoops I'd have to jump through and gave up. Thing is, the lumber was all marked "product of Canada" but even that didn't matter.


----------



## John Kingma (Jan 30, 2008)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Another example of people making their own lives complex. Telling a border agent you are shipping an exotic wood is like telling them its guns n heroin. They will make an issue because an issue was presented to them. Had they wrote "hobby wood or craft supply on the invoice it would be a non issue. Move on to a supplier run by grown ups. The whole quote above is dead wrong. They are being drama queens.


Lying or providing misleading info to a customs official is illegal and can get you into some pretty serious hot water. There are very strict rules regarding importing and exporting woods. Yes, I agree that it can be a pain in the rear for small amounts of hobby wood... but the law is the law... so your statement about this supplier is a bit unreasonable IMO.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well those laws are there for a reason..ever heard of the emerald ash borer beatle?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerald_ash_borer


----------



## abbygale45 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think you may not import the wood from USA according to law.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Came across this add for lumber if anyone's interested. Toronto area.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...-75/577246744?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bolero said:


> well those laws are there for a reason..ever heard of the emerald ash borer beatle?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerald_ash_borer


That is not a problem with kiln dried wood which most cut lumber is. Only if it is not kiln dried is this a problem as this law is aimed mainly for campfire wood.


----------

